# First time lambing question!



## d farm (Mar 16, 2018)

I have done some reading before making this post, because I hate to ask the same newbie question over and over again.  I have two Suffolk ewes (2 year and 1 year old), they where with a ram from Sept-Feb, I am pretty sure they are bred but don't know a date.  About two weeks ago we noticed some swelling/slight color change in their back regions, and they are starting to look round in their middle areas.  About how long til I should start noticing other signs of lambing?  I am starting to get nervous, anxious and excited!  Thank you for any help-


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2018)

With no for sure date, about all you can do is watch and monitor. Look for udder development, though that may or may not happen in advance or how much in advance. Watch for them to start separating themselves from the rest. Pawing the ground, nesting, constant up & down, going off their feed... Maybe some of the Sheeple here will chime in with better things to watch for... or other indicators... Good luck and hope you'll share some pics when the time comes.


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Mar 18, 2018)

Agree with @Latestarter.
Maybe as you aren't certain when they are due  you could get a few things ready that you  might like to have handy when the big day arrives!  
Its usually a natural process, of course, but if you have a look online or in a "sheep 101" type of book there are lists of things that might be useful to pick from.  Adequate food /water /shelter (with some way you can light it if necessary) /comfort for Mum and babies is obviously the most important. Love to see pics too - my first lamb-now-sheep is a half - Suffolk (my avatar) so I have a soft spot for them!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 19, 2018)

I find that the surest sign of impending labor is how firm the tail ligaments are.  They soften with time, and feel completely gone a day or less before birthing.

I don't have sheep... I have goats... but I just googled, and both sheep and goats have the same softening of the tail ligaments before birth.

The filling of the udder and some of the other signs can be all over the place time wise....


----------



## d farm (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone, I am keeping a close watch on both of my girls!  I am noticing changes daily and so excited.  I have been doing lots of reading and preparing for when the day/days come.


----------



## d farm (Mar 24, 2018)

Stella Rae & Jillie 
Both of my girls are still holding out on me, not giving up waiting on babies! The one I have had the longest did seem a little grouchy today, but neither turned down food and hay!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 24, 2018)

have their tail ligaments softened at all?  Or is it too difficult to feel them with all of that wool?


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Mar 25, 2018)

d farm said:


> View attachment 45751 View attachment 45752
> Stella Rae & Jillie
> Both of my girls are still holding out on me, not giving up waiting on babies! The one I have had the longest did seem a little grouchy today, but neither turned down food and hay!


Lovely ladies!


----------



## d farm (Mar 27, 2018)

Alaskan said:


> have their tail ligaments softened at all?  Or is it too difficult to feel them with all of that wool?


It's really hard to tell with all that wool!  I know I can feel them on the smallest of the two, the other one I just can't tell!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 27, 2018)

I can imagine!  That wool looks pretty dense.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 28, 2018)

In the top pic. I can't see that they have 'dropped'.....a hollow develops both sides of the tail.

With our horrid climate, most of my sheep have (and need) the thick wool, so I'm used to looking for the hollows.

They don't look anywhere near ready to me yet (after these 'sage' comments of mine they will probably lamb in the next few hours!). Suffolks usually really swell out. 

Have they got much udder development? If you can, get someone to hold the tail up and let us have a pic. of their private parts and udders. Again Suffolks often have udders the size of a cow.

I'll take a pic. of a Beulah of mine (with apologies for the mud) who is imminent...they behave much like Suffolks.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 28, 2018)

2 girls who  could give birth at any minute

Minnie






Note vast belly and udder

Gwladys (rear view for udder)


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a ewe that bags up like a soccer ball for WEEKS before she lambs.  

Your two girls are beautiful and I know they bring you enjoyment. But the joy you will feel over newborn lambs is off the charts. I wish you and your ewes the very best.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 28, 2018)

Just to say that Minnie (top pic. of the two ewes in my last post) delivered a lamb 3 hours later and the lower girl, Gwladys is just starting.


----------



## d farm (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> In the top pic. I can't see that they have 'dropped'.....a hollow develops both sides of the tail.
> 
> With our horrid climate, most of my sheep have (and need) the thick wool, so I'm used to looking for the hollows.
> 
> ...


I will try to get some newer pictures!  Thank you!  After looking at your pictures I think I have a while to go!


----------



## d farm (Mar 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have a ewe that bags up like a soccer ball for WEEKS before she lambs.
> 
> Your two girls are beautiful and I know they bring you enjoyment. But the joy you will feel over newborn lambs is off the charts. I wish you and your ewes the very best.


Thank you so much, I am so excited about babies, but worried about mommas too!  They are my girls, it drives my husband crazy(he is more of a cattle person)!  Both of these girls started out as my daughter's 4H lambs and turned into mom's pets, she has since moved to showing steers!


----------



## d farm (Mar 29, 2018)

Stella


 Stella


 
Jill


 
Jill




Neither liked having their picture taken, Stella’s milk is larger of the two but it was hard getting picture of either!   Both will be first time moms, Stella (2) Jill(1)!  Thank you


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2018)

There is nothing like the excitement of first lambs.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 29, 2018)

those pictures are fun!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2018)

I got my sheep porno fix for the evening...  Might just be me but Jill's nether region looked a little more "excited" than Stella's, and I couldn't really make out a difference in udder size between them... You must have like 3 or 4 arms and hands to be able to hold them, hold the tail and fleece out of the way and manipulate the camera...  I can't imagine they just stood there all lady like for these shots...   Guess they'll go when they're ready...


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 30, 2018)

Well done for the pics.! (NEVER easy) Thought of a career in Sheep Privates Photography?

Well....looks like both pregnant, Jill a bit further on than Stella, and both have a little time to go.

As first timers, they are unlikely to get the .shopping bags' that my older girls had.

keep us updated of developments.


----------



## d farm (Mar 30, 2018)

I think they both hate to see me coming, they know they are going to be checked over! Lol. I actually got all those pictures by myself, they are the only two I have at the time so they get all my attention.  Jack the ram didn’t get to stay here long, he was overly aggressive, him and my husband didn’t get along! Thanks for all the input! We will keep waiting!  I think my husband is excited about babies too but just doesn’t want to admit it!


----------



## d farm (Mar 30, 2018)

This sheep mom is so excited, I went out after work to feed and check my girls, and felt babies move.   Someone told me to hug around the back hips and sure enough I felt movement!  I even made my non-sheep loving husband come in the pasture and hug a sheep!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 30, 2018)

d farm said:


> This sheep mom is so excited, I went out after work to feed and check my girls, and felt babies move.   Someone told me to hug around the back hips and sure enough I felt movement!  I even made my non-sheep loving husband come in the pasture and hug a sheep!


oh what fun!  Family sheep hugging!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2018)

X2 Did hubby like his sheep hugs?


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 31, 2018)

d farm said:


> I went out after work to feed and check my girls, and felt babies move.


 Yes, you can often see them moving, too....especially on the regions of the belly with less wool. However....their guts are very 'mobile' and sometimes it's just gut peristalsis that you are feeling (beware of the huge burp and faceful of methane!)

Also....when they are at term it's difficult to get your arms around their huge girth, unless you have enormously long arms.


----------



## d farm (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Yes, you can often see them moving, too....especially on the regions of the belly with less wool. However....their guts are very 'mobile' and sometimes it's just gut peristalsis that you are feeling (beware of the huge burp and faceful of methane!)
> 
> Also....when they are at term it's difficult to get your arms around their huge girth, unless you have enormously long arms.



I definitely felt kicks, I had tried before and probably felt what you are talking about, these where hard movements!   I would love to be able to shear them but didn’t know if it would put to much stress on them and we are still having some cool weather!  We shear ourselves since wool sheep are few are far between in our area, so it takes us a while to do one!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 31, 2018)

d farm said:


> I would love to be able to shear them


 Leave them with their wool until they have pretty much weaned their lambs.


----------



## d farm (Mar 31, 2018)

I love this website and all the people that help on here!  I can look stuff up all day on the internet but so much better coming from sheep people!  Thank you everyone!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 31, 2018)

I have nothing helpful to add, but i just wanted to say that I am very excited for you! Reading through your posts reminded me how excited I was for my first lambing!! (Although i’m Still excited every year!) 

Your ewes are such beautiful girls!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2018)

I was so excited for my first lambing, I got up early and made a beeline for the sheep lot. I went out before bed time to check one last time. When I got my first lamb, not only was it twins, but TWO ewes BOTH had twins the same night! My crack o' dawn lamb check nearly had me pee my pants! I called DH on the cell, sputtering Babies! Babies! Babies! over and over, LOL I finally gasped out LAMBS! He ran out to see the babies too.


----------



## d farm (Apr 12, 2018)

Well, I think  we are making some progress, milk bags are filling up, one ewe has some kind of slight discharge, and this far away look in her eyes.  But on the other hand both where up and ready for some breakfast this morning.  So we will just sit here in West Tennessee, wait and keep watch.  I have learned my lesson, next time invest in marking harness for ram.  Fingers crossed for everyone to make it here safe and healthy and moms to stay that way as well.  Thank you again for all the encouraging words and advice, I'm sure there will be more questions to come, from this first-timer.  I will post pictures as soon as feet hit the ground.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 12, 2018)

All of my Does ate/nibbled around right up until pushing...if they normally eat and don’t, that’s a sign to me. Just wanted to reassure you that they can eat the whole time. Lol


----------



## d farm (Apr 12, 2018)

So now we have the dropping and hollowing out, what am I watching for next?  She came up to eat but didn’t finish and went off by herself! Thanks in advance! Excited sheep mom!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 12, 2018)

going off by herself is usually a clear sign of impending labor (at least in goats).  So I would guess soon.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't have sheep...but all new babies are exciting to me...waiting with you.


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

Baby Gizmo was born about 3:30 this morning!  We have already made a trip to the vet for prolapse!  So far momma is doing ok! Gizmo is a big boy and up and active!


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh, don’t think I have told it before daddy is a Babydoll Southdown, momma is Suffolk!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi IS a big boy...have you weighed him?

Congrats. to you and momma.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2018)

Grats on a healthy birth. Sorry about the vet bill for prolapse...


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Hi IS a big boy...have you weighed him?
> 
> Congrats. to you and momma.


No, with everything thing went on, we haven't try to do that when I go home at lunch or after work!  My dad is sheep sitting!


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Grats on a healthy birth. Sorry about the vet bill for prolapse...


If we can save momma and baby, vet bill will be ok, she is a pet for me(I think she thinks she is a dog), my daughter's retired 4H show lamb!


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

One more ewe to go, hope she has easier time!  But during this birth you would have thought she was the guard dog, she did not like me going to check on the ewe in labor, followed me step for step!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 13, 2018)

d farm said:


> No, with everything thing went on, we haven't try to do that when I go home at lunch or after work!


 If you don't have the right sort of scales, take out your bathroom scales and weigh yourself holding lamb and then yourself. Not super-accurate, but good enough!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2018)

Grats on your first lamb!


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Apr 13, 2018)

Congratulations to Mum and baby! They are both beautiful


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 13, 2018)

Hope both do well! Sorry for the prolapse!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 13, 2018)

d farm said:


> Oh, don’t think I have told it before daddy is a Babydoll Southdown, momma is Suffolk!



Fantastic breeds for nice wool!  Suffolk wool is naturally washable.  Makes good socks.

Haven't ever had the pleasure of feeling baby doll wool, but south down wool is also nice..... similar to Suffolk if my brain isn't scrambling on me.

The Baby doll sheep are super cute.

Does the prolapse mean that she shouldn't be bred again?


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

Alaskan said:


> Fantastic breeds for nice wool!  Suffolk wool is naturally washable.  Makes good socks.
> 
> Haven't ever had the pleasure of feeling baby doll wool, but south down wool is also nice..... similar to Suffolk if my brain isn't scrambling on me.
> 
> ...


The way the vet talked this morning, is that if she pulled thru and made full recovery she should be ok to breed again.  Going to do some research and talk with him more about it at a later time, get stitches out in a week.  She is a two year old ewe and this was her first time lambing, never bred her before.  She is my daughter's retired 4H show lamb, so as much as we worked with her to halter break her and get her show ready, is really a big pet!


----------



## d farm (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> If you don't have the right sort of scales, take out your bathroom scales and weigh yourself holding lamb and then yourself. Not super-accurate, but good enough!


He weighed 12.6lbs


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 13, 2018)

Was it a uterine or vaginal prolapse?


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 13, 2018)

d farm said:


> The way the vet talked this morning, is that if she pulled thru and made full recovery she should be ok to breed again.  Going to do some research and talk with him more about it at a later time, get stitches out in a week.  She is a two year old ewe and this was her first time lambing, never bred her before.  She is my daughter's retired 4H show lamb, so as much as we worked with her to halter break her and get her show ready, is really a big pet!


well... that sounds good


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheep-Birth-Weight-Analysis-by-Breed.docx-2.jpg   Source...The national genetic evaluation service for cattle and sheep....these are for British sheep, but likely to be similar. By breed, I guess he should be somewhere between 4.5 and 6 kg, so he's definitely a big boy. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## d farm (Apr 14, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Was it a uterine or vaginal prolapse?


Uterine


----------



## d farm (Apr 14, 2018)

How long should we keep momma and baby put up in the barn?  The other ewe is really missing them(I only have the two plus new baby)! Want to keep them up thru the weekend it’s raining and storming here!  Would I be okay to turn them out during day and lock them up at night?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 14, 2018)

I think as long as mom and child have bonded, and mamma is being a good mamma, and child is getting plenty to eat, why not give them some freedom? I'm sure all will benefit from it.


----------



## d farm (Apr 15, 2018)

Mom and baby are doing well! Had some visitors today!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 15, 2018)

No wonder she had a prolapse! !!

He is HUGE!!


----------



## d farm (Apr 16, 2018)

Got a surprise this morning!  Went out to feed and found this guy!  Momma gave no signs what so ever!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2018)

I like those kind of surprises! Now you have two lambs and your flock is growing. Sheep are fun, they have so much personality. Congrats on the lambs!

Are you going to leave them as rams or castrate them? Does this give you the fever now and do you want more ewes? LOL LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 16, 2018)

Glad the second arrived without issue!


----------



## d farm (Apr 16, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I like those kind of surprises! Now you have two lambs and your flock is growing. Sheep are fun, they have so much personality. Congrats on the lambs!
> 
> Are you going to leave them as rams or castrate them? Does this give you the fever now and do you want more ewes? LOL LOL


I was hoping for ewes to increase my flock, don't know what I am going to do with the little boys!  I just don't know if I can part with them!  I am already in love with them!  Wool sheep are hard to find around here unless you are looking for show lambs and I'm just not into that anymore.  For me this is just a fun hobby!


----------



## d farm (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you again everyone for the wonderful advice, help and comments!  I survived my first lambing,  I feel like there should be a t-shirt or something! 
#1 thing I learned was buy a marking harness 
#2 no matter how short the ram he can still reach
Thankful I found such a wonderful group to join and ask questions!  I am sure there will be more to come!  Good luck to all of you out there!  Thanks again!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 16, 2018)

d farm said:


> View attachment 46860 View attachment 46861 Got a surprise this morning!  Went out to feed and found this guy!  Momma gave no signs what so ever!


see... that one is a normal lamb size!


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Apr 17, 2018)

d farm said:


> View attachment 46860 View attachment 46861 Got a surprise this morning!  Went out to feed and found this guy!  Momma gave no signs what so ever!


Beautiful Mum and lamb! Congratulations again!


----------



## d farm (Apr 19, 2018)

All are well! Loving the sheep life!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 19, 2018)

d farm said:


> He weighed 12.6lbs


Wow


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you for posting all this. I think I'm going to be expecting a lamb and this helped me with a few of my problems.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> Thank you for posting all this. *I think I'm going to be expecting a lamb* and this helped me with a few of my problems.



Congratulations!!  I didn't know you were pregnant!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2018)

You know what her husband says to her all the time?  I LOVE ewe...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the laugh this morning you two!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 23, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks for the laugh this morning you two!!


Don't ya mean "ewe two"


----------



## d farm (Apr 23, 2018)

My little guys have had their tails docked, CDT shots, and castrated!   All done by the vet, since I am totally clueless to all this.  Hoping since I had them both castrated my husband will let me keep them.  I call them the Rowdy boys, I could spend hours just watching them play!   Now to find me a ram for next year, I'm hooked!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 23, 2018)

As wethers, they’ll make great companions for a ram if/when you by one down the road!


----------

